# mein Zimmermädchen im Urlaub x15



## armin (3 Juli 2010)




----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Gottschi (7 Juli 2010)

armin schrieb:


>


:wow:


----------



## Gottschi (7 Juli 2010)

Die Bilder sind hervorragend, so ein Zimmermädchen wünsche ich mir auch im Hotel !
Klasse


----------

